# AWE Catback Question



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know there are plenty of reviews and comments on here about the AWE Catback as well as several other exhaust systems, but I am very interested in picking one of these up with the holiday pricing going on right now. I have a 2.5L Jetta and my question is whether anyone knows of or has any vids or soundclips of this thing during normal driving? I have scoured youtube and it seems like most vids are at pretty much full throttle blasting around. AWE does have a decent vid of what I am thinking of for the mk6 exhausts where they pull on the highway and then cruise on the highway but none seem to exist for the mk5 (I assume they would be similar but you know what happens when you assume). While I will occasionally get on it and enjoy the sound that is not my normal driving style. 

Can anyone give me some input on sound (noise level/drone etc) at normal driving? Example: light throttle, shifting at or below 3.5k in each gear and light cruising between 2-3k rpm? While I expect any exhaust to be loud at full throttle I am just cautious whether things will become tiring during normal extended driving? 

I am still torn between this exhaust and the Magnaflow catback but the single outlet on the magnaflow is holding me back. The dual borla Techtonics also looks nice and likely would be subdued but more pricey. Anyone know of any good deals on that one? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I have AWE and think i made a great decision. I sometimes grow tired of the drone when driving, but am told its worse on maganaflow. However it sounds a bit more quiet on both my friend's Rabbits. 

Even though it sounds quiet in the car, my AWE still has a better sound quality. Its loud, but smooth.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

how much are they going for with the holiday pricing?


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I got mine for about 530 or 490 at last years waterfest. I'm not sure what the prices are now. everyone has told me it was worth the investment. I'm the type that tries to get the best quality parts installed now since I've dealt with ****ty parts the first time around.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

The Holiday Pricing is around $630 shipped :what: (normally around $700 shipped) maybe this isn't such a great price compared to the previous post. 

Earlskey did you get yours brand new for that price?
Your other post said that you get tired of the droning sometimes, so would it be safe to say that even during normal driving there is still a lot of droning?

Normally it wouldn't bother me to have a little drone in my 30 min ride to work each way, but I'm sure some longer drives with the wife and baby wouldn't be so pleasant. 

Just as an aside it seems like the magnaflow can be had for around $550 shipped and the Borla/TT around $700 or so. Does anyone have any shots of how the single outlet Magnaflow looks on a MKV? i just like the 2 outlet look,


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

*Earlskey did you get yours brand new for that price?* brand new, yes

*Your other post said that you get tired of the droning sometimes, so would it be safe to say that even during normal driving there is still a lot of droning?* It's not really a lot of droning, but when you have girlfriend in the car, she'll definitely notice that your car is louder lol. Don't get me wrong, I love the sound of my exhaust and how intimidating it can sound to pedestrians as I drive making them think i'm speeding. Sometimes I want a smooth quiet ride and with the windows down and music off you hear it right there. It depends on how much you like car sounds (which i pretty much do :laugh

*Normally it wouldn't bother me to have a little drone in my 30 min ride to work each way, but I'm sure some longer drives with the wife and baby wouldn't be so pleasant. * - my girlfriend is totally used to the noise and its not like it would wake the baby as much as a civic would, but its definitely louder than stock lol


*Just as an aside it seems like the magnaflow can be had for around $550 shipped and the Borla/TT around $700 or so. Does anyone have any shots of how the single outlet Magnaflow looks on a MKV? i just like the 2 outlet look,* I too like the dual outlet look. OH one other thing about magnaflow that I've read from others; it melts the bumper a little bit. I think you need to get a heat shield or something.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your comments Earlskey. I heard that there are some issues with the Magnaflow but it tends to be with certain rear bumpers, I don't think the regular stock rear cover poses an issue for melting.

While I'm not surprised that the exhaust can be noisy I was just kind of hoping that during normal driving with not getting on it that much it wouldn't be all that loud. I guess I'm still on the fence as to what I want to do. 

If anyone else has any comments or sound clips of some normal part throttle driving with an aftermarket exhaust they would be appreciated. I know the greyt has a vid of some part throttle driving and his set up didn't seem all that loud and his car has a lot done to it. I just wish there were some more 2.5's with exhausts around here so I could have a better idea of what these sound like other than just youtube.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I love my AWE cutback!!! If I would do it again I would. I hate the sound of the magnaflow. 

At cruise it sounded great now with my test pipe yes long drives is a little loud but im beyond use to it now and love the sound


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Earlskey...Thanks a bunch for those video's they were great! Appreciate the help. 

From what I can see the exhaust seems to have a great tone and decent volume when you are on it but seems to quiet right down to a muted sound when you aren't getting on it. Is that safe to assume? 

The good reviews seem to vastly outweigh the bads of this exhaust so I'll see what happens. I think if anything I am leaning toward the AWE as I haven't heard anything that riveting about the Magnaflow.

Earl..your friends commentary on the last vid made me :laugh:

Anile_eight - Thanks for your info too...I wouldn't be doing test pipe (pretty strict about smog tests around here) plus everyone seems to have the same comment that it really makes the exhaust scream when paired together. If I was a little younger and didn't have to worry about the family then maybe lol


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Luckily that is me right now... I have probably 3 years before the family comes (at least that is the plan) lol. So for right now I like it

Good luck there! and I agree, at idle it is a really pretty soft noise. But as soon as you hit the VVT around 3K she opens right up!


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> Luckily that is me right now... I have probably 3 years before the family comes (at least that is the plan) lol. So for right now I like it
> 
> Good luck there! and I agree, at idle it is a really pretty soft noise. But as soon as you hit the VVT around 3K she opens right up!


My little one came around earlier this year and it's great! But...it has me questioning things like...should I be spending all this money on an exhaust? or is it going to be too loud etc.

Based on comments it seems like if I keep it at or below 3k (90% of my driving) it shouldn't be that loud or an issue. I would only be ripping on it when I'm alone in the car so I wouldn't be worried about it then anyway.


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the AWE catback too, but have a universal resonator/muffler between the cat and the rest of the exhaust (where the triangular resonator is on the stock exhaust).. and I love it.

The best part about driving below 3k rpm is the gurgling.. similar to the neon SRT. You can really hear it in parking lots when decelerating in 1st and 2nd gear.

Does anyone else's do this? It's great!


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

mmdub said:


> I have the AWE catback too, but have a universal resonator/muffler between the cat and the rest of the exhaust (where the triangular resonator is on the stock exhaust).. and I love it.


MMDUB - did you add in another resonator between the cat and the awe exhaust? so you have a total of 2 resonators and 1 muffler? Did you run the exhaust as it and found it too loud?


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

shiva - I have one resonator (not shown in pic) and one muffler (shown in pic) .. I got the exhaust used off ebay and the guy didn't have the resonator section (it might have been for a GTI but he said Rabbit so idk).. so I just had the muffler shop clamp a universal resonator on because I didn't want to run a straight pipe from the cat to the rest of the exhaust and only have one muffler..


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

mmdub
Thanks for clarifying, that makes more sense now. The 2.5L set up has another resonator where yours is missing in the pic. Like you said it looks like that might have been off a turbo car. Good to know though, by adding the resonator it seems like you made it like the normal kit.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a modified EJ exhaust with thier muffler cut out and a Dynomax in its place. Pretty much the same setup you got Mmdub but different parts. I also have a testpipe and yeah my exhaust is very gurgly when decelerating in any gear, sounds freakin nice. Very deep and throaty under 3k and then beastly sounding when you get on it. I wanted the AWE from the clips Ive heard but it was outta my price range. Still kinda is but maybe Ill switch up someday.


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I feel pretty lucky that mine was only about $400 for everything (installation too) and how great it sounds with no leaks either.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

I must also chime in about how much I love my AWE Exhaust. It's loud, has a slight drone at about 1500rpm and around 2500rpm, which are non cruising speeds (unless you do 60). 

My contribution:











It's at its loudest when you get on it. I love it.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks cracKness, thats exactly what i was looking for, some pretty normal driving vids with this exhaust. It does seem a little loud but it could be because of the hatchback and I have the Jetta so it'll probably be a little quieter. 

BTW I actually do cruise at around 50-60 on my normal drive to work because the speed limit tops out at 50 on a couple mile stretch of road so I hope that the drone wouldn't be too bad at that speed.


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

i had the AWE with my Eurojet Headers/cat and was extremely loud, great sound but def loud which I loved. However after having 3 exhaust from AWE all of which continued to have the hangers break off only to be rewelded multiple times and all had isses with the resonator with the seams breaking causing an annoying rattle. I went to magnalfow on my Jetta as a replacement and couldnt be happier. I've had them on two of my 1.8t's and my current 2.5, IDK but anyone else but I feel the quality is poor, sounds great and looks great but doesnt hold up. Also discussed multiple times with AWE about this sent pictures at request until I finally gave up and bought a diffrent brand, as they would not replace the resonator, I'd have to buy a whole new exhaust. This is just my take on the company, I loved there part, however quality was sub par and I thought it was fluke the first two I had and still went back for more which was my fault. What ever you choose I am sure you'll be fine with.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

dubreillz - do you have the magnaflow cat back with the single outlet? or did you just do a custom set up with magnaflow parts? how does the sound compare with the AWE? If you have the 2.5L Jetta catback with the single outlet do you have any pics of it? 
What originally drew me to the Magnaflow was that it has 3 mufflers/resonators as opposed to 2 on all other brands.


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

shiva916 said:


> dubreillz - do you have the magnaflow cat back with the single outlet? or did you just do a custom set up with magnaflow parts? how does the sound compare with the AWE? If you have the 2.5L Jetta catback with the single outlet do you have any pics of it?
> What originally drew me to the Magnaflow was that it has 3 mufflers/resonators as opposed to 2 on all other brands.


I have the magnaflow dual tip that was offered from 20 Squared tuning its a single outlet, I'll take pics later today if I get a chance Im not by my car at all. the sounds is definitly quitier and less drone. I like that the magnalfow came with much better clamps in comparison to the those universal tinfoil like clamps that do not work very well as I had several leaks with it. However I picked up some stainless steel straight pipe and cut it down to fit so the headers/cat fit snug into the pipe so clamps were virtually unnessary as they extended about 2 inches into the straight pipe. My headers to the tips of the muffler are all stainless steel. Magnaflow did it right with with the pipe mating up in male to female like fashion opposed to the opening being the same on awe and securing it with said crap foil like clamps.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

dubreillz - thanks for that...I have never seen a dual tip magnaflow catback for the 2.5, only for the 2.0T. The current magnaflow jetta 2.5L seems to have a single 3.5" tip on it which I am not that crazy about, as every other catback keeps the 2 tip look. 

To be honest there seem to be a few people that have issues with the awe construction quality with hangers and resonators breaking. I would think that the awe using 304 stainless would be more durable than the 400 grade on the magnaflow. 

How long have people had their awe's for? and any issues? I am kind of hoping that this wouldn't be something that would only last a few years before it starts leaking and breaking etc.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

shiva916 said:


> dubreillz - thanks for that...I have never seen a dual tip magnaflow catback for the 2.5, only for the 2.0T. The current magnaflow jetta 2.5L seems to have a single 3.5" tip on it which I am not that crazy about, as every other catback keeps the 2 tip look.
> 
> To be honest there seem to be a few people that have issues with the awe construction quality with hangers and resonators breaking. I would think that the awe using 304 stainless would be more durable than the 400 grade on the magnaflow.
> 
> How long have people had their awe's for? and any issues? I am kind of hoping that this wouldn't be something that would only last a few years before it starts leaking and breaking etc.


Have had mine almost 2 years and no problems. Still love it!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Have had mine almost 2 years and no problems. Still love it!


I've had mine for 1.5 yrs with no problem what so ever! I have never heard of anyone with troubles from the hangers or resonators falling apart.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

though I don't have any issues with my AWE exhaust hangers, I know Thygr3t has and switched to kangaroos because of it.

edit:kangaroos= magnaflow on autocorrect lol


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

My first awe on my Jetta lasted about 3 months till the first hanger broke and I welded it, than I traded the jetta for a GTI. The GTI had the hangers rewelded 4 times at by Rapid Parts, and the resonator seems broke about a year in which is also when the hangers started to break. I had the awe on my new Jetta that lasted 6 months both the resonator and hangers were faulty. The hanger however this time did not break at the mount point but took a hole right out of the muffler. I'll try and come across the pics I took before I gave up on them all together. Also to note I spoke to AWE countless times, stating they would work with me and so forth and after serveral mails they dropped off and I went to calls, where my mechanic was put on the phone with them to them them how faulty it is. Since they no response from AWE ever came back. I've had two magnflows, the first one I admit I had the appearance it looked dirty and just larger than stock muffler but sound was descent. The new one on the MKV I really enjoy its looks stock just chromed out but not horrible and the sound is great.


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Also to note AWE has a limited warrently of 60 days wonder why, as magnaflow has a lifetime warrenty, just saying.....


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks dubreillz...I was really leaning toward the AWE but the hanger issues and resonator are putting me off. The Magnaflow for the 2.5L has the single tip which I wasn't that crazy about but the more I see it on a vehicle (doqfastlane's mkV before he got rid of it) the more it's growing on me.

It seems like the slip joints of the magnaflow would be more durable than just butt joints with a clamp as the awe seems to have. The thing that is worrying me about the appearance and durability of the magnaflow is that the stainless is supposed to be not as good a grade as the awe (on the piping anyway) 
The photos of the Magnaflow on the ecs site http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Exhaust/Cat_Back/ES1892695/ seem to already show some areas of surface rust and it's not even installed on a car in these photos.


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

yea I hear what your saying the AWE def does look better but quality was more important after having purchase several exhausts from them. My magnflow form 20squared looks much better than the one ecs has up their site. Also stainless steel doesnt rust from what I remember...as for the material used in either exhaust, the metal in awe can be better but there seems break so its the quality of manufacturing thats the issue no the material.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

The photos on the ECS site show what looks like some slight surface rust on the rear muffler section (304 grade stainless) and some minor stuff on the hangers (likely 409 grade like the piping). 
The stainless used on the piping appears to be the same grade as the factory system that will develop some slight surface rust over time (not too concerned with what under the car looks like) but the 304 on the cans is supposed to be much more durable? Maybe it's just a lousy pic. or something that would just polish out?? The "lifetime warranty" sounds appealing.


----------

